# Little comics from High Tower Campaign



## sunakai (Jan 28, 2013)

This is my first post. I guess I should post it here.
We play this campaign online at Roll20.net and we just finished the third session.
I only drew the funny parts so the main story does not make sense at all....at least at this moment.
Hope you enjoy it XD

Character Introduction:



Brooke(Human Paladin)
He is my character so he has the best picture.

Kardos(Human Fighter) 
 
Kelitan(Elf Cleric) and Lariviel(Elf Ranger)

Ok, here is the sorceress.
Nivini(Elf Sorceress)


System: dnd 3.5


----------



## sunakai (Jan 28, 2013)

Session #1

Our poor ranger has pyrophobia. He hates fire.

Session #2

Don't ask me why we have a gay couple....
And the well story.


----------



## sunakai (Jan 28, 2013)

Session #3

I can't believe our cleric walk into grease without thinking...
When the ranger need to talk with a friend from his hometown, Kardos has a broken heart...


Extra：Kardos and Stirge

 To be continued...


----------



## sunakai (Feb 3, 2013)

Session　#4
Don't step on flowers...really...


----------



## sunakai (Feb 15, 2013)

Session#5


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 16, 2013)

I love these! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## sunakai (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks!
Recently our DM started a blog to write down reports.
Here is the address:[please change this part into HTTP because I can't post link yet]the-hightower-campaign.blogspot.com/

This week's Session #6

 And the boss!


----------



## sunakai (Feb 23, 2013)

Session #7
We spent most of time to buy or ask for new equipment. So everyone has a new appearance now!

And Finally we departed to the next town.
We rescued a NPC from 5 fire beetles.

The DM said he used to run this encounter in another game, and the players were doubting there was poison in the food and finally they killed the two commoners.
Our cleric lead the story into a cooking show....


----------



## Dirk Stanley (Feb 23, 2013)

Fun stuff. Well done.


----------



## doghead (Feb 26, 2013)

Really nice work. Thanks for sharing. 

I'm off to read the blog.

thotd


----------



## sunakai (Mar 3, 2013)

Session #8


The gay fighter became a woman...


----------

